# I-Trionic gegen ALgen !?



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

Hallo 

Ich habe auf der Seite von Koi Land Higoi ein Gerät gesehen welches sich I-Tronic schimpft und Algen wirksam bekämpfen soll.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht ?

Welches sind die besten und kostengünstigsten ALgenbekämpfungsmittel bei 80.000 Liter Wasser die ihr kennt ?


Gruß

Hanni

P.S: Was sind das eigentlich für Points (Donaten) die man hier vergeben kann oder auch bekommt ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

*re*

:cry: 

***funktionsuntüchtige Links entfernt

oder Suchfunktion :  _Kupfer_ oder _Cu_

oder
http://62.134.146.142/teichforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1399


nachhaltige Algenbekämpfung in Fischteichen funktioniert 

*NUR*

durch Abbau der Nährstoffe  über Biomasse also Pflanzen 
oder permanente Zufuhr von nährstoffarmen Wasser.

Spruch :
Du musst jeden Tag soviel Energie (Biomasse)
*aus* 
dem Teich entfernen wie durch Futter und Lufteintrag zugeführt wird.


Dann klappts auch mit den Algen     

wenn ich bei mir die Werbung  auf den Golfbällen
 bei ca 1m Wassertiefe

lesen kann , ist meine Welt (am Teich) und 
meine Sehstärke in Ordnung    8)  



ich warte auf den Tag , wo jemand Mirkrowellengeräte gegen Algen einsetzten will.

permanente Kupfervergiftung
Ultraschall sind ja schon durch 


Schönen Tag


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

Also bei mir klappt es.
Allerdings ist anzumerken, das der iTronic speziell gegen Fadenalgen entwickelt wurde.
__ Muscheln und Weichtiere gehen bei der Benutzung des iTronic ebenso kaputt.

Mein Tip:
Wenn Du Ihn benutzt, dann fange mit 5% an, da dir sonst die sterbenden __ Schnecken und so, def. das Wasser kippen lassen.
Ich bin gerade dabei dies aufzufangen, da meine Nitritwerte noch oben gegangen sind.( ich habe mit 50% angefangen)
Also vorsichtig bitte.
Die abgestorbenen Fadenalgen, bzw. die Reste musst du dann aber immer noch vom Rand entfernen,
Cu Jens


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

*Re*

Hallo 

für das Geld kann man sich auch einen Pflanzenfilter bauen.

letztendlich darf jeder in seinen Teich schütten was er will !
nur warum sollte man den schmalen Grat zwischen:
- Algen vergiften
und
-  höhere Lebewesen schonen
gehen ? 

Diesen Grat muß jeder erstmal finden  !
meist auf die schmerzhafte Art

natürlich funktioniert Kupfer gegen Algen Weichtiere usw. 

und ...

reichert sich im Teich an !
Arsen , __ Blei ,Quecksilber funktionieren auch

die ließen sich über Opferanoden sicher auch an Teichwasser abgeben
die Menge macht das Gift !

aber wer will das schon ? 8)   

http://enius.de/schadstoffe/kupfer.html
* defekter Link entfernt *
http://www.allum.de/index.php?mod=noxe&n_id=70
http://www.der-gruene-faden.de/text/text1781.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

*Re: Re*

@karsten


			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> für das Geld kann man sich auch einen Pflanzenfilter bauen.


Aber vieleicht hat nicht ein jeder Platz genug sich einen Pflanzenfilter zu bauen?
Also ich probiere Ihn gerade aus, und die Fische leben noch.
PH Wert ist gesunken auf 7.0
Seit 2 Wochen aktiv it 75

Jens


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

hallo jens,



> Also ich probiere Ihn gerade aus, und die Fische leben noch.



ein krebskranker lebt auch noch einige zeit  :cry:  :cry: 





> PH Wert ist gesunken auf 7.0



.... aber sicher bist du nicht der meinung dein ph wert sank wegen der kupferschleuder ???

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

Hi

ich kenne den I-Tronic aus dem Verschiedenen Tests . Ich hatte mir sellbst solch ein Teil zugelegt , zum Glück aber nie in Betrieb genommen . 

1. Test Schwimmteich bei einem Bekannten , 150 m³ Wasser , ausreichend bepflanzt , I-Tronic 75 im Einsatz , klares Wasser .
( Warum auch nicht , kommt es wirklich vom I-Tronic )
2. Test Koiteich bei einem Bekannten , welcher auch einen I-Tronic 75 im Einsatz hatte . Nach einer Woche klares Wasser ohne Fadenalgen , leider über Nacht der Teich gekippt da die abgestorbenen Algen den restlichen Sauerstoff verbraucht haben .
3. Test Koiteich bei einem Bekannten , welcher meinen I-Tronic 75 im Einsatz hatt . Wirkung gleich null , ohne UVC total grünes Wasser , mit UVC Fadenalgen massenhaft .

Eins ist aber bei Test zwei und drei gleich , beide Koiteiche wurden total falsch angelegt , viel zu wenig Pflanzen , kein Bachlauf , welchen man ordentlich bepflanzen kann . Alles in allem sellbstgemachte Probleme .






> Aber vieleicht hat nicht ein jeder Platz genug sich einen Pflanzenfilter zu bauen?



Diese Aussage würde ich so nicht unterschreiben , man kann seinen Teich auch etwas kleiner gestalten und bauen , so hatt man Platz um sich einen Bachlauf zu bauen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

Ist ja alles auch richtig, aber es hat nun mal jeder andere Vorstellungen vom Teich.
Ich glaube schon das der iTronic bei richtiger Handhabung ungefährlich ist.

Wie gesagt, ich selber habe den Fehler gemacht ihn trotz Bedienungsanleitung auf Boost Funktion zu stellen.
Es soll ja schnell gehen, dachte ich.

Resultat war:
Auf einmal starben alle Kegelschnecken im Teich ( ca. 200 Stk.) und kurz danach sind auch alle Fadenalgen abgestorben.
Resultat: Teich ist fast gekippt.

Fazit: immer mit 5% einfahren, und wenn die Algen weg sind, dann aus machen.





> 1. Test Schwimmteich bei einem Bekannten , 150 m³ Wasser , ausreichend bepflanzt , I-Tronic 75 im Einsatz , klares Wasser .
> ( Warum auch nicht , kommt es wirklich vom I-Tronic )


der iTronic vernichtet nur Fadenalgen und Schleimalgen


> 2. Test Koiteich bei einem Bekannten , welcher auch einen I-Tronic 75 im Einsatz hatte . Nach einer Woche klares Wasser ohne Fadenalgen , leider über Nacht der Teich gekippt da die


ich denke dieser Bekannte hat den gleichen Fehler wie ich gemacht, die iTronic zu hoch angefahren.


> 3. Test Koiteich bei einem Bekannten , welcher meinen I-Tronic 75 im Einsatz hatt . Wirkung gleich null , ohne UVC total grünes Wasser , mit UVC Fadenalgen massenhaft .


Die UVC ist nur gegen Schwebealgen bzw. gegen schwebende Mikroorganismen.

ALso wie man sieht man sollte doch mal ab und zu die Bedienungsanleitung lesen und nicht einfach drauf los legen, wie ich.

Grüßli aus dem zur Zeit sonnigem Berlin

Jens


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

*Re*



			
				Jens.Becker schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja alles auch richtig, aber es hat nun mal jeder andere Vorstellungen vom Teich.




SOO soll es sein !



			
				Jens.Becker schrieb:
			
		

> ....Bedienungsanleitung lesen




und nicht alles glauben was VERKÄUFER sagen !!

mir fällt da ein Spruch aus den Tiefen dieses Forums ein:

"Silber gegen Bakterien
Kupfer gegen Algen"   : 

jetzt wieder ICH :

"Silberkugeln und Knoblauch gegen Vampire"
"Vollmond gegen Warzen"
....


  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

@Karsten

bei uns gab es früher jemanden, der hat Warzen "weggesegnet". Frag mich nicht, wie er das gemacht hat..... alle älteren Leute schwörten damals aber auf seine Fähigkeiten


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

*re*

soo tiefsinnig sollte mein Geblödel gar nicht aufgefasst werden !

ich bin sonst auch eher der Esotheriker !
also nicht´s für ungut
 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

@karsten
mich hats aber ganz dolle getroffen :magic: ... huhuuuuuu....
Schluchz...
Na egal, bin ja nicht nachtragend


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

Hi nochmals



> der iTronic vernichtet nur Fadenalgen und Schleimalgen



falsch , Kupfer vernichtet dir alles an Pflanzen und der I-Tronic vernichtet auch Schwebealgen . 



> Die UVC ist nur gegen Schwebealgen bzw. gegen schwebende Mikroorganismen



Wurde aus diesem Grund ja auch dafür eingesetzt .



> ALso wie man sieht man sollte doch mal ab und zu die Bedienungsanleitung lesen und nicht einfach drauf los legen, wie ich.



Sorry , aber diese wurde gelesen , bei der UVC genau so wie beim I-Tronic . Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich auch gegen den I-Tronic entschieden , da mir Velda bis heute eine Antwort auf meine Frage bezüglich des Ozoneinsatzes schuldig ist .

Aber ob I-Tronic oder UVC oder Ultraschall , eines bleibt immer gleich . Ihr bekämpft nur eure Symthome damit , nicht die Ursache .


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

Hallo all,
ich will mich eigentlich raushalten, aber mal "I-Tronic" in die suchfunktion eingeben, hab mich letztes Jahr ausführlich darüber ausgelassen.
Mir-als Naturteichbesitzer- treibts jedenfalls die Tränen in die Augen.
Kupfer in den Teich ist für mich Mord an alle Lebewesen im Teich.
Teich ist halt nicht gleich Teich, und wer ein Freiluftaquarium betreibt (ohne Grünzeugs) der braucht halt Kupfer. Lebewesen - ausser Kois - haben da drin halt nichts zusuchen  :cry: 
Aber spätestens,wenn der Fisch grün wird,sollte man I-Tronic ausschalten  
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

> vernichtet dir alles an Pflanzen


dann verstehe ich nicht warum die Pflanzen noch so gut wachsen?
Naja um das Thema abzuschließen:
Jedem das seine!



> Zitat:
> ALso wie man sieht man sollte doch mal ab und zu die Bedienungsanleitung lesen und nicht einfach drauf los legen, wie ich.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

Hi nochmals

du hast doch deine Bedienungsanleitung gelesen , oder ?

Und den Beipackzettel , welcher bei dem I-Tronic gelegen hatt doch auch , oder ?

Und auf diesem Zettel stand , das der I-Tronic nicht mit einer Ozonanlge zusammen betrieben werden darf . 
Hast du eine Erklärung darauf oder muss ich immer noch auf die Antwort , welche Velda mir schon nunmehr seit einem Jahr schuldet , warten ?
Velda dürfte halt momentan zu sehr mit den Sammelklagen gegen sie beschäftigt sein , um mir zu antworten . 8) 

Aber wie gesagt , jedem das seine , die Verlierer dabei sind leider nur Lebewesen .
 :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Namensvetter!

Das vom I-tronic abgegebene Kupfer reichert sich im Teich, in den Pflanzen und in den Fischen an.
Dieser Prozeß ist ein langsamer Prozeß, der aber auf Zeit gesehen wohl genauso (tod)sicher wirkt, als wenn Du die erforderliche Menge Kupfer sofort reinkippst.
Nur daher leben Deine Fische noch. Lebensverkürzend hat es aber mit Sicherheit schon gewirkt. :cry: 
Die Dauer bringt den "Erfolg"


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

hallo jens,



> dann verstehe ich nicht warum die Pflanzen noch so gut wachsen?



gibt es da noch andere fotos von deinem teich - denn auf diesen konnte ich keine (sorry 1 pflanze) entdecken - aber hat vermutlich nichts zu sagen - wie gegenüber karsten schon erwähnt - fielmann wird einen neuen kunden bekommen  :razz: 

so und nun noch mal zum ernst der situation   

wie du schon mal kurz angedeuted hast - ist kein platz für einen pflanzenfilter vorhanden  :cry: - nachdem ich aber deine teichbilder gesehen habe verstehe ich das nicht mehr - 
http://forum.tommis-page.de/nickpage.php?user=Jens.Becker&sub=gal&pic=204
da hast du doch schon deinen abgeschotteten pflanzenfilter im teich integriert - ist doch voll ausbaufähig, oder hast du gar eine fobie gegen grün ???? - aber die müßte dann bei dem leichten grünstich im wasser auch schon zum ausbruch kommen  :razz:  

sollte dir diese möglichkeit nicht genehm sein, so kann ich dir nur unter zuhilfenahme einer anderen aussage von dir weiterhelfen, die da lautete - "geld spielt keine rolle" - wie auch aus den bildern ersichtlich ist beim nachbargrundstück schon eine grube ausgehoben, sprich der pflanzenfilter schon fast fertig   - zuschlagen - Kaufen !!!
2-3-1 - meins   

sollten aber all diese vorschläge nicht deine kreative ader erwecken - so denke ich daß dein zwar sehr schönes - aber auch steriles becken jegliche ansiedlung von biologie erfolgreich verhindern wird und dein technickeinsatz irgendwann auch aus platzgründen einen zukauf unumgänglich machen wird !!!

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2004)

@ Alle

Werde das Teil auch heute ausbauen.
Habe die anderen Treads gelesen, und möchte nun einräumen evtl. doch falsch beraten worden zu sein.

Jetzt wachsen zwar die Fadenalgen wieder, aber lieber einen gesunden Fisch mit Fadenalgen, als einen Teich ohne und auch ohne Fische.

Danke an Alle ich bin geläutert!
War Gott sei dank noch im Umtauschrecht.

Jens


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2004)

*re*

:biggthumpup:  :schaf:  cool:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2004)

qjens:  *gottlob*  jedenfalls hast du das richtige getan.

zu fadenalgen, ich habe sie z.b. nur im PF (pflanzfilter) und werde sie bestimmt dort nicht raus holen. nur wenn es so überhand nimmt das nix mehr zu sehen ist im PF dann dünnge ich schon mal aus. aba dafür habe ich ja einen PF


----------

